# TUG Market Place



## csxjohn (Jun 17, 2012)

I am wondering why there is a delay in an ad being posted after an edit has been made?


----------



## gnorth16 (Jun 17, 2012)

No different than if a new ad is made.  Changes, just like new ads can be inappropriate, spam or links to outside websites.  The delay is minimal.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 17, 2012)

all ads are posted within 24 hours in the pending queue.


----------

